# Finding sharing house or cheap flat



## projapoti (Apr 27, 2016)

Probably I am coming to Sydney with my wife and 4 years daughter (2 adults+1 kid) on September 2016. what is the easy way to find out a sharing house (prefer Bengali family) or cheap flat for rent near to Sydney Sub-urb.

One more question, for skill migration visa (temporary) is it possible for one person to work another state (such as one got state invitation from SA and got the visa but interested to work in NSW)?

Plz help.


----------



## MKanth (Nov 10, 2014)

*Check on Airbnb.com*

Check on Airbnb

Coming to second, it will be difficult,.



projapoti said:


> Probably I am coming to Sydney with my wife and 4 years daughter (2 adults+1 kid) on September 2016. what is the easy way to find out a sharing house (prefer Bengali family) or cheap flat for rent near to Sydney Sub-urb.
> 
> One more question, for skill migration visa (temporary) is it possible for one person to work another state (such as one got state invitation from SA and got the visa but interested to work in NSW)?
> 
> Plz help.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

You can also check out Gumtree.


----------

